# phillips ranger with suicide front derailleur.



## sloar (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## chitown (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice ride! Great condition. Any idea on age?


Can you post some pics of some of the decals? Is there a head badge?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 11, 2013)

That derailler says '58-'59 to me.  I've never heard of this one.  Really cool.  The C+V forum would like to see this one;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh wait.  You already go there, don't you?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 11, 2013)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/bik/4057813975.html


----------



## sloar (Sep 11, 2013)

I have no ideal of the year on this bike. And yes I belong to bikeforums. I put it up for sale on Craigslist, I found another bike that I want.


----------

